

Ask HN: Best places to submit a new site to? - ToniVlaic

What are the best places to submit a new site to to get some reviews and comments?
My Show HN from a couple days ago unfortunately wasn&#x27;t very successful:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6775371
======
Kluny
I don't know of any place better than HN. I replied to your original post. If
you're not having luck with HN, try:

A different time of day

A different title

Email people specifically asking for feedback, but make sure you give them
something valuable too. Look at their sites/products/whatever and come up with
a bunch of ideas they can try out. Then ask for feedback on your site.

